# can you use general hydroponics nutes in soil?



## GrowUsome (Dec 24, 2009)

i have a bunch of it left over from when i was growing using a hydro system, just wanted opinions on the matter.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas bud,

I've read posts from lots of growers over the years who have successfully used GH 3 part in soil.  Here's a PDF attachment you should be able to download with a feeding schedule...  Personally I'd go with half strength until you see if the new growth has any burn and if now slowly ramp up the strength from there...

For more info Google 'gh 3 part soil' and you'll get lots of threads to investigate... 

Peace! 

View attachment flora series  soil.pdf


----------



## GrowUsome (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks for the info dirtyolsouth


----------



## Locked (Dec 24, 2009)

I hope so....I hve been using it this whole current  and with awesome results...plants are nice and green and buds are getting fatter by the day...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 24, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hope so....I hve been using it this whole current  and with awesome results...plants are nice and green and buds are getting fatter by the day...
> 
> View attachment 144671



:yeahthat:

Yah... not to mention you and a few million or so succesful dank grows with GH 3 part...  Maybe THE most time tested nutes out there for mj...  nice!:hubba:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been using GH 3 part on a grow I'm getting ready for final chop.
No problems with nutes.
Like Dirtyolsouth says, go half-strength to start.
And don't start too early.

Gb


----------



## GrowUsome (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks everyone. i have a lot of the 3 part and don't want it to go to waste.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 26, 2009)

its all i have used for the last 2 yrs in soil.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 26, 2009)

the 3 part is god....i asked the guy at my local hydro store the other day what is the best nute i could use and he pointed to what i had at the counter and said "the 3 part you have there is the best i can think of"...this was a big store with lots of different brands...


----------



## gypsydog (Dec 26, 2009)

Add the cool bloom and the floralicious plus and look out...


----------

